# John deere 3245c golf mower rebuild



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Overall not to bad but decks and lifting arms need to be rebuilt and some fresh paint.


Ripped all apart


laying the paint, PPG base clear automotive paint


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Awesome. Can't wait to see this thing cut all that bewitched next year! Most important part of the rebuild is the case of beer sitting next to it!  :thumbsup:


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

lol I thought someone would say something about the beer.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> lol I thought someone would say something about the beer.


Important part of a rebuild!

I would love to see some more detailed pics of the decks when you start putting them back together. If I am correct, each deck has a full roller in the back? With 5 individual decks, it should leave a really nice cut when compared to a single large deck. Also wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the engine in that beauty! Nice find, did you get it from an auction?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

yes full rollers on rear of decks like a reel mower should stripe nicely. cuts 1in to 4in 1/4 adjustments in between. 40hp turbo diesel i will take a pic. It came from a used golf equipment dealer.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> yes full rollers on rear of decks like a reel mower should stripe nicely. cuts 1in to 4in 1/4 adjustments in between. 40hp turbo diesel i will take a pic. It came from a used golf equipment dealer.


Nice. Impressive machine! :thumbsup:
That engine and machine overall makes my 2500B look like a childs toy! :lol:


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

baby turbo


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the pics. That is a cute turbo!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That's a serious machine.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

> Thanks for the pics. That is a cute turbo!


I was thinking, do I want to call a turbocharger "cute" but since someone else already did. "What he said!"


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

wet sand and buff and ready to install just need decals. up next sand blast decks and paint.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> wet sand and buff and ready to install just need decals. up next sand blast decks and paint...


FIFY :lol:


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

lol thats works


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Nice paint work!


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

60 degrees out today shop door is open coming together now here is the rear roller setup.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Looking nice! Some new treads too! :thumbsup:


----------

